# Thor (Avengers: Infinity War) vs Saitama (One Punch Man)



## Atem (May 8, 2018)

Just because I know it will annoy those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) over at Spacebattles.

Thor takes on Saitama, and naturally he has Stormbreaker. They fight on Titan or what is left of it after overpopulation destroyed it. No restraints otherwise. They are at their best.

As for music?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2018)

Saitama does have some nice feats, but Thor has better in infinity war with storm bringer. Saitama has no feat matching the gauntlet like thor does. He doesn't even have a feat matching the creation of his axe storm bringer.
In terms of speed feats thor has better, same for reaction feats. He has feats of being more hard hitting and feats of tanking stronger things than Saitama's punches. The only way Saitama would win this is if someone for some reason thought thor was as slow as a normal human and wall level or that Saitama always wins due to comedy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Atem (May 8, 2018)

The best part was that it wasn't even a contest. Thor blew through the Infinity Gauntlet's full power after it had all of the stones, and even a single stone has the power to destroy a planet. All six can eradicate fifty percent of all life in the entire universe. Thanos could casually warp reality within the scale of entire worlds like Titan with just four, and make them like they were in the past.

Plus even without Stormbreaker Thor can move the rings around the dyson sphere containing the neutron star, and withstand a concentrated blast of all the energy it has therein.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 8, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> The best part was that it wasn't even a contest. Thor blew through the Infinity Gauntlet's full power after it had all of the stones, and even a single stone has the power to destroy a planet. All five can eradicate fifty percent of all life in the entire universe. Thanos could casually warp reality within the scale of entire worlds like Titan with just three, and make them like they were in the past.
> 
> Plus even without Stormbreaker Thor can move the rings around the dyson sphere containing the neutron star, and withstand a concenrated blast of all the energy it has therein.


Sounds like Thor by himself is already enough to one punch (pun very much intended ) Saitama to death.

The fan tears would be delicious.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (May 8, 2018)

is stormbreaker thor large planet level or star level


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 8, 2018)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> is stormbreaker thor large planet level or star level


At least planet level, probably higher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 8, 2018)

It took a Star to make Stormbreaker at all (just like Mjolnir) so it should be obvious.


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (May 8, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> It took a Star to make Stormbreaker at all (just like Mjolnir) so it should be obvious.



dude above just said planet level and I’ve seen several posts saying that, star level or something in between

obvious answers don’t have different answers in different threads


----------



## Atem (May 8, 2018)

I like how incredibly chad Thor is in this movie. He literally almost stole both Gamora, and Drax from Quinn while he was unconscious.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 8, 2018)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> dude above just said planet level and I’ve seen several posts saying that, star level or something in between
> 
> obvious answers don’t have different answers in different threads


I said at least planet level. @Unlosing Ranger and a few others talked about the star feat while we were laughing at a Reddit calc that somehow put that feat at 1 Joule 

Thor’s probably star level though

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Atem (May 8, 2018)

Drax's mancrush is amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 8, 2018)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> dude above just said planet level and I’ve seen several posts saying that, star level or something in between
> 
> obvious answers don’t have different answers in different threads


> one person saying something differently means the answer is not obvious


Its the most basic math you could think of. Stormbreaker was made form the power of a Star which by itself is enough reason to say Stormbreaker Thor is Star level. It's backed up by even more feats and statements, like Thor has already mastered his god powers in Ragnarok, he has full control over his powers, and he already withstood the force of a star for 3 minutes by himself without any other upgrade. Dude is so clearly planet level it needs no discussion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 8, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> I like how incredibly chad Thor is in this movie. He literally almost stole both Gamora, and Drax from Quinn while he was unconscious.


He was a hell of a lot better here then he was in Ragnarok. Less talking like typical quipping earthling jackass and more like the alpha god he was in the comics with the added downtrodden misery of a guy who has basically lost everything from his home, to his people, to even his family.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> > one person saying something differently means the answer is not obvious
> 
> 
> Its the most basic math you could think of. Stormbreaker was made form the power of a Star which by itself is enough reason to say Stormbreaker Thor is Star level. It's backed up by even more feats and statements, like Thor has already mastered his god powers in Ragnarok, he has full control over his powers, and he already withstood the force of a star for 3 minutes by himself without any other upgrade. Dude is so clearly planet level it needs no discussion.


Planet level is just the base. So the saying is "At least planet level." Anyone that goes against it is in denial and is obviously downplaying.
We can actually figure about exactly how much he ranks based on low and high ends once we get the actual scene available in high quality. Star level is very likely not that far off from before storm bringer regarding durability.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (May 8, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> > one person saying something differently means the answer is not obvious
> 
> 
> Its the most basic math you could think of. Stormbreaker was made form the power of a Star which by itself is enough reason to say *Stormbreaker Thor* *is* *Star level.* It's backed up by even more feats and statements, like Thor has already mastered his god powers in Ragnarok, he has full control over his powers, and he already withstood the force of a star for 3 minutes by himself without any other upgrade. *Dude is so clearly* *planet level* it needs no discussion.



this is probably the third or fourth time you’ve contradicted yourself in a post to me.

cordial or ignore it makes no difference to me, I’d rather not force arguments over stupid shit like you do, it’s a waste of time

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Deer Lord (May 8, 2018)

Thor is slower and he doesn't have durability to match his own dc.

If saitama is bloodlusted he can actually win via blitz.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Orkz (May 8, 2018)

Deer Lord said:


> Thor is slower and he doesn't have durability to match his own dc.


Isn't it actually the other way around? His star-level dura is massively above his planet-level dc?


> If saitama is bloodlusted he can actually win via blitz.


By what? running away to the moon? Can't Thor always catch up by using Bifrost-the-mobile-version?


----------



## Deer Lord (May 8, 2018)

Orkz said:


> Isn't it actually the other way around? His star-level dura is massively above his planet-level dc?


I don't recall a star exploding on him

he took a part of a star's radiation
that comes out at country+~continent level.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 8, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Saitama does have some nice feats, but Thor has better in infinity war with storm bringer. Saitama has no feat matching the gauntlet like thor does. He doesn't even have a feat matching the creation of his axe storm bringer.
> In terms of speed feats thor has better, same for reaction feats. He has feats of being more hard hitting and feats of tanking stronger things than Saitama's punches. The only way Saitama would win this is if someone for some reason thought thor was as slow as a normal human and wall level or that Saitama always wins due to comedy.



Thors speed-upgrade (FTL reactions from Bifrost) isnt accepted yet though 

As it stands now Saitama sadly blitzes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Thors speed-upgrade (FTL reactions from Bifrost) isnt accepted yet though
> 
> As it stands now Saitama sadly blitzes


And Saitama doesn't have the proven DC to do it. 
Guess it's a draw.


----------



## The Runner (May 8, 2018)

Thor finna Juan Punch the shit out of Saitama

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 8, 2018)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> is stormbreaker thor large planet level or star level





Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> At least planet level, probably higher


Ive seen people say as low as Continental+ actually

At least regarding his stormbreaker creation feat

Where he scales due to countering the gauntlet with all stones in it, i have no idea

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 8, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Where he scales due to countering the gauntlet with all stones in it, i have no idea



Large Planet-lvl minimum

In reality it should be higher as he is the only character who overpowered the full gauntlet


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 8, 2018)

Looks like Thor gonna have himself an Omelet


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Ive seen people say as low as Continental+ actually
> 
> At least regarding his stormbreaker creation feat
> 
> Where he scales due to countering the gauntlet with all stones in it, i have no idea


And other people have said it isn't quantifiable and that it's 1 joule. Frankly I'm not going to trust everything until everything in the movie is sorted out.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> As it stands now Saitama sadly blitzes



and he does jackshit to IW Thor who is at least planet level+, likely much higher

Thor uses Stormbreaker and impales him like a kebab

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> The best part was that it wasn't even a contest. Thor blew through the Infinity Gauntlet's full power after it had all of the stones, and even a single stone has the power to destroy a planet. All five can eradicate fifty percent of all life in the entire universe. Thanos could casually warp reality within the scale of entire worlds like Titan with just three, and make them like they were in the past.
> 
> Plus even without Stormbreaker Thor can move the rings around the dyson sphere containing the neutron star, and withstand a concenrated blast of all the energy it has therein.



Six stones, not five: Power, Space, Reality, Soul, Time, and Mind.


----------



## XLR87T3 (May 8, 2018)

Saitama one-punches as usual. Lots of energy durability (tanked a dwarf star's energy), but no physical durability above mountain level. Only looking at actual feats btw

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Adamant soul (May 8, 2018)

KKKoopa said:


> Saitama one-punches as usual. Lots of energy durability (tanked a dwarf star's energy), but no physical durability above mountain level. Only looking at actual feats btw



There is some difference between physical durability and energy durability, despite the fact physical attacks deal damage through kinetic ENERGY? 

The only difference between those two things is how the energy is transferred, taking the energy of a neutron star >> anything related to mountain busting, no matter what type of energy you use to do it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Atem (May 8, 2018)

Fang said:


> Six stones, not five: Power, Space, Reality, Soul, Time, and Mind.



Ah oops, I blame it on the fact I made this thread when I was half asleep.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 8, 2018)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> this is probably the third or fourth time you’ve contradicted yourself in a post to me.


Wrong, Base Thor is at least planet level, Stormbreaker is at least Star level. Not a contradiction, try again.


Dreams of Tommorow said:


> cordial or ignore it makes no difference to me, I’d rather not force arguments over stupid shit like you do, it’s a waste of time


Don't be petty because you get called out often. It makes you look sensitive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 8, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Planet level is just the base. So the saying is "At least planet level." Anyone that goes against it is in denial and is obviously downplaying.
> We can actually figure about exactly how much he ranks based on low and high ends once we get the actual scene available in high quality. Star level is very likely not that far off from before storm bringer regarding durability.


I agree with planet level to Star level durability being possible for base Thor, I just see his feats with surviving the star as one justification among many why with Stormbreaker he should be star level since that makes him even stronger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## XLR87T3 (May 8, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> There is some difference between physical durability and energy durability, despite the fact physical attacks deal damage through kinetic ENERGY.
> 
> The only difference between those two things is how the energy is transferred, taking the energy of a neutron star >> anything related to mountain busting, no matter what type of energy you use to do it.


Comic book logic=/= real world logic. When Hulk punches the ground so hard it creates a huge city-sized crater, does that mean he can speedblitz Wolverine and Spider-Man instead of the other way around? *No.* 
When pre-DoS Doomsday tanks attacks from a bloodlusted Guardian (a skyfather tier being) and had to be BFR'd through space and time, does that mean that a canonically weaker than usual mid-tier Superman punches with galaxy busting strength? *No.* 
When Wonder Woman tanks hits from Superman and Darkseid, does that mean that bullets can't hurt her? You get the idea, and if you don't then there's no getting through to you.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2 | Dislike 4


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 8, 2018)

>Hulk not speedblitzing wolverine 

KKkoopa continues to be retarded.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 8, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> >Hulk not speedblitzing wolverine
> 
> KKkoopa continues to be retarded.


Is he a sign up troll from CV? I’m betting he is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adamant soul (May 8, 2018)

KKKoopa said:


> When Hulk punches the ground so hard it creates a huge city-sized crater, does that mean he can speedblitz Wolverine and Spider-Man instead of the other way around? No.



The fuck does punching the ground have to do with blitzing people? And for the record the Hulk has consistently kept up with and tagged people much faster than Wolverine or Spiderman so they wouldn't be blitzing him anyway.


> When pre-DoS Doomsday tanks attacks from a bloodlusted Guardian (a skyfather tier being) and had to be BFR'd through space and time, does that mean that a canonically weaker than usual mid-tier Superman punches with galaxy busting strength? No.



If Superman actually damaged him then yes, it most certainly does.


> When Wonder Woman tanks hits from Superman and Darkseid, does that mean that bullets can't hurt her? You get the idea, and if you don't then there's no getting through to you.



Yes it does. Bullets are wanked to no end in fiction and Wonder Woman has consistently showed the durability to tank attacks from individuals of planet level strength and above. Her being harmed by bullets is nothing short of PIS.

Any other stupid questions you'd like to ask?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Atem (May 8, 2018)

Which reminds me those idiots thinks MOS Superman stands a chance against Thor as he is now, and that he can stomp the whole Avenger team.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 8, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Which reminds me those idiots thinks MOS Superman stands a chance against Thor as he is now, and that he can stomp the whole Avenger team.


Even with the contested Mother Box feat, Thor still stomps Dupernerd. God of Thunder bitches, he’ll rob Clark of his virgin soul

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 8, 2018)

Blade said:


> and he does jackshit to IW Thor who is at least planet level+, likely much higher
> 
> Thor uses Stormbreaker and impales him like a kebab



DC is Large Planet-lvl minimum obviously, higher in that area than any of the other heroes

He should scale to Strange and Tony's feats, but some calc ningens (Deer Lord, Matthew and Sloth mainly) are holding him at Large Country-lvl in durability from the Dwarf Star-feat

So i'm being conservative for now


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 8, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Which reminds me those idiots thinks MOS Superman stands a chance against Thor as he is now, and that he can stomp the whole Avenger team.


it always the same" lol thor slow supes fast" bullshit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IdioticGamer (May 8, 2018)

The baldie wins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## XLR87T3 (May 8, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> The fuck does punching the ground have to do with blitzing people? And for the record the Hulk has consistently kept up with and tagged people much faster than Wolverine or Spiderman so they wouldn't be blitzing him anyway.


I'm sorry, weren't you the one who said that comic book characters need kinetic energy to punch hard? Do you want me to quote you? And Wolverine and Spider-Man has already blitzed Hulk, many many MANY times, so saying "they wouldn't be blitzing him anyway" is just your headcanon. It happened, it's canon, get over it.



> If Superman actually damaged him then yes, it most certainly does.


I'm glad you finally came out and said that, and yes they killed each other. 




> Yes it does. Bullets are wanked to no end in fiction and Wonder Woman has consistently showed the durability to tank attacks from individuals of planet level strength and above. Her being harmed by bullets is nothing short of PIS.


Or, or, just hear me out...

Her piercing durability is not the same as her energy & blunt force durability, and a sharp enough sword could run her through. It has



> Any other stupid questions you'd like to ask?


Yeah, do you actually read comics or do you just skim through it for feats and look at scans?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 8, 2018)

KKKoopa said:


> I'm sorry, weren't you the one who said that comic book characters need kinetic energy to punch hard? Do you want me to quote you? And Wolverine and Spider-Man has already blitzed Hulk, many many MANY times, so saying "they wouldn't be blitzing him anyway" is just your headcanon. It happened, it's canon, get over it.


Using Spidey and Wolverine are terrible examples given their infamous Jobber aura. Or are you gonna tell me Spider-Man vs Firelord is a legitimate fight? If you think so, you don’t know what jobbing is.

Just by feats alone, Hulk has done shit like destroy entire dimensions with his Thunderclap, snuff out stars, survive in the heart of a star, etc. as well as fight Heralds and win. You come to me when Spidey or Wolverine have done anything like that.


KKKoopa said:


> Or, or, just hear me out...
> 
> Her piercing durability is not the same as her energy & blunt force durability, and a sharp enough sword could run her through. It has


Here’s a little experiment you can try. Take a steel knife and ram it into a brick wall. See what happens when you try compared to using a battering ram. Yeah, battering ram is gonna work better.


KKKoopa said:


> Yeah, do you actually read comics or do you just skim through it for feats and look at scans?


Obviously you don’t you sign up troll. Go back to Comicvine where you belong.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> are holding him at Large Country-lvl in durability



hahahahaha 

that's as accurate as rock level 1st chapter Seiya 


just terrible

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## XLR87T3 (May 8, 2018)

Thor should destroy MoS Superman, but that tectonic plates "feat" is what prevents Thor from ripping Superman apart. Oh, and Thor is very slow reaction time in the movies compared to the comics, not even faster than Captain America (although that can be explained by the Russo brothers being fanboys of Cap)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 8, 2018)

And my suspicions of this shitter being a sign up troll from CV are confirmed

Reactions: Agree 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> And my suspicions of this shitter being a sign up troll from CV are confirmed



who the fuck is that ninger? 

why isn't he HAKAI'd already?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 8, 2018)

Blade said:


> who the fuck is that ninger?
> 
> why isn't he HAKAI'd already?


He’s definitely from CV if he’s going on about Thor being slow. It’s a really obvious tell

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> He’s definitely from CV if he’s going on about Thor being slow. It’s a really obvious tell



snail level Thor

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## XLR87T3 (May 8, 2018)

Thor is my favorite character. Hulk is my hated character. How is that supposed to mean I'm a troll? And I've never said Thor from the comics is slow.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 8, 2018)

Blade said:


> snail level Thor


You’re wanking Thor Blade

Amoeba level Thor

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 8, 2018)

KKKoopa said:


> Thor is my favorite character. Hulk is my hated character. How is that supposed to mean I'm a troll? And I've never said Thor from the comics is slow.


>hating on a Chad like Hulk
>instead of a shitter like Wolverine

Okay now your motives are obvious. You’re still a CV troll

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> You’re wanking Thor Blade
> 
> Amoeba level Thor

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adamant soul (May 8, 2018)

MCU Thor slower than Cap when Thor could track and react to Quicksilver's movements while Cap was blitzed outright.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 8, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> MCU Thor slower than Cap when Thor could track and react to Quicksilver's movements while Cap was blitzed outright.


@NightmareCinema and I were chatting about a feat in IW over Discord that got us close to 1000 c’s

Thor’s slow my ass. Only in CV would they think that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adamant soul (May 8, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> @NightmareCinema and I were chatting about a feat in IW over Discord that got us close to 1000 c’s
> 
> Thor’s slow my ass. Only in CV would they think that



Thor is a brute so he must be slow. 

Their logic in a nutshell.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2018)

Usain Bolt is MFTL compared to MCU Thor

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 8, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Thor is a brute so he must be slow.
> 
> Their logic in a nutshell.


Nah it’s because Thor doesn’t always immediately own the shit out of everyone

Almost like Thor **gasp** holds back on Earth against mortals!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## XLR87T3 (May 8, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> >hating on a Chad like Hulk
> >instead of a shitter like Wolverine
> 
> Okay now your motives are obvious. You’re still a CV troll


Come on man, Thor is the real Chad. Hulk and Wolverine are just ugly smelly murderous beasts that women and children ask Thor to put down. 


Adamant soul said:


> MCU Thor slower than Cap when Thor could track and react to Quicksilver's movements while Cap was blitzed outright.


I just reached the scene. Thor was frozen just like Cap. Then he threw his hammer when Quicksilver slowed down enough to be visible, and Quicksilver speed up so that he was frozen again until QS grabbed his hammer. Big mistake.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Adamant soul (May 8, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Nah it’s because Thor doesn’t always immediately own the shit out of everyone
> 
> Almost like Thor **gasp** holds back on Earth against mortals!



It's almost like Thor is a decent guy and not a bloodthirsty savage.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## XLR87T3 (May 8, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> @NightmareCinema and I were chatting about a feat in IW over Discord that got us close to 1000 c’s
> 
> Thor’s slow my ass. Only in CV would they think that


Can you please show me that feat? Or pm me


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 8, 2018)

KKKoopa said:


> Come on man, Thor is the real Chad. Hulk and Wolverine are just ugly smelly murderous beasts that women and children ask Thor to put down.


Hulk is a tragic hero that is hated and hunted down everywhere he goes. Bruce Banner didn’t ask to be turned into a giant green monster let alone be abused by his shithead of a father. That’s just the tip of the iceberg compared to everything else Hulk has to deal with. Thor is great, Hulk is tragic and Wolverine is trash.


KKKoopa said:


> Can you please show me that feat? Or pm me


NC said it was from the Moon to Titan. Assuming it’s the same Titan as our solar system, you just need to find the distance between the two and punch in the timeframe. NC said it was at most 5 seconds so that’s what I went with. Feat’s probably more ridiculous, especially if it’s not the same Titan as our solar system’s Titan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 8, 2018)

Thor's Bifrost feat of travelling from  Nidavellir to Earth should put him at MFTL in all honesty. The "it's autoguided magic" excuse is pure hogwash. Not that it matters since Saitama would break his arm punching IW Thor even before he got Stormbreaker if he goes for the blitz.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 8, 2018)

Blade said:


> snail level Thor








Blade said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> that's as accurate as rock level 1st chapter Seiya
> 
> ...




But bruh

Thor doesnt get Strange and Tonys scaling for durability

But they get Thors DC one

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (May 8, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Wrong, Base Thor is at least planet level, Stormbreaker is at least Star level. Not a contradiction, try again.
> 
> Don't be petty because you get called out often. It makes you look sensitive.



nah i asked a valid question about stormbreaker thors level yet you come out of nowhere and say that his level is obvious. this thread says no to that let alone the other threads regarding mcu in the obd. I don’t feel like digging up 10 or more posts showing the range of answers regarding it because I don’t care enough.


----------



## The Runner (May 8, 2018)

KKKoopa said:


> tectonic plates "feat"


Outlier

He got knocked out by a nuke

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 8, 2018)

Sir Jogga said:


> Outlier
> 
> He got knocked out by a nuke


I used to think how weirdly similar Snyder's Superman was to Alan Moore's Miracleman

I'm now convinced there was plagiarism involved

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## XLR87T3 (May 8, 2018)

@Imakarum Mirabilis I'm 99% sure they said Titan was a planet in the film, not a moon, so it's probably even faster than that


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 8, 2018)

KKKoopa said:


> @Imakarum Mirabilis I'm 99% sure they said Titan was a planet in the film, not a moon, so it's probably even faster than that


If so, then the quick calc I did is a pretty huge lowball. Only problem is trying to locate it. Hopefully A4/IW2 or other materials come out and identify where it is or else this is gonna be like the Xenogears planet.


----------



## Volt manta (May 8, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Hulk is a tragic hero that is hated and hunted down everywhere he goes. Bruce Banner didn’t ask to be turned into a giant green monster let alone be abused by his shithead of a father. That’s just the tip of the iceberg compared to everything else Hulk has to deal with.


Two words: Everything having to do with Planet Hulk.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 8, 2018)

Volt manta said:


> Two words: Everything having to do with Planet Hulk.


One of the most traumatic events in the history of his character yeah. But the guy gets a lot of shit from General Ross alone, someone Banner would get along with if he weren't a rampaging monster that's out of control

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Volt manta (May 8, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> One of the most traumatic events in the history of his character yeah. But the guy gets a lot of shit from General Ross alone, someone Banner would get along with if he weren't a rampaging monster that's out of control


The reason the whole scenario was so messed up was because (on one of the few occassions) Hulk didn't actually do anything wrong. He toppled an evil regime, saved a nation, became king, had a wife and kid. Finally found peace, until he got that shit ripped from in a literal instant (in one of the most messed up ways possible). Hulk catching flak _most_ of the time is understandable; he spends most of his existence wrecking shit, whether that's out of attempt to do good or not. But Hulk was always about finding a place where he could finally find some peace, and WWH drives home that whole idea back in his face; even when he does end up "playing along," he winds up getting punished for it anyways. It's basically Parker's M-Day on a scale of how pointless and messed up it is. Wolverine doesn't have anything on that level.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Volt manta (May 8, 2018)

Dude got to skip M-Day almost entirely, now that I think about it.


----------



## The Runner (May 8, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> One of the most traumatic events in the history of his character yeah. But the guy gets a lot of shit from General Ross alone, someone Banner would get along with if he weren't a rampaging monster that's out of control


Nah.

Bruce was fucking his daughter, Ross hated him from the get-go.

Half the reason why he's after him is probably because of that. He doesn't want Betty anywhere near the dude.
For Bruce life is overwhelming, even when he lashes out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 8, 2018)

Sir Jogga said:


> Nah.
> 
> Bruce was fucking his daughter, Ross hated him from the get-go.
> 
> ...


Really? I remember General Ross wasn't such a dick in his civilian life. I guess he always was a dick


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 8, 2018)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> nah i asked a valid question about stormbreaker thors level yet you come out of nowhere and say that his level is obvious.


You asked a question and I gave one. How the hell is that "coming out of nowhere"?


Dreams of Tommorow said:


> this thread says no to that let alone the other threads regarding mcu in the obd.


>this thread
>only few actually disagree with Stormbreaker being Star level and the rest think they are knobs for it

Do you have trouble reading or something?


Dreams of Tommorow said:


> I don’t feel like digging up 10 or more posts showing the range of answers regarding it because I don’t care enough.


But you care enough to whine about how mean I am apparently.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 8, 2018)

Sir Jogga said:


> Nah.
> 
> Bruce was fucking his daughter, Ross hated him from the get-go.
> 
> ...


It's actually sad how he did nothing but get his ass kicked in IW. I do hope he gets to do some cool shit in the sequel.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 8, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> You asked a question and I gave one. How the hell is that "coming out of nowhere"?
> 
> >this thread
> >only few actually disagree with Stormbreaker being Star level and the rest think they are knobs for it
> ...


Unlosing Ranger put it best. Thor's at least planet level but likely a lot higher. If anyone says Thor is below planet level, they're obviously downplaying Thor. I think Thor's legitimately star level but we'll have to wait on higher quality footage to be released and look at it more in detail. Stormbringer is no question about it, star level.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> But bruh
> 
> Thor doesnt get Strange and Tonys scaling for durability
> 
> But they get Thors DC one





hey, the next thing they gonna say is that


Thanos used more effort on Vision than he did on Thor

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 8, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Unlosing Ranger put it best. Thor's at least planet level but likely a lot higher. If anyone says Thor is below planet level, they're obviously downplaying Thor. I think Thor's legitimately star level but we'll have to wait on higher quality footage to be released and look at it more in detail. Stormbringer is no question about it, star level.


Gonna be a lot higher once everyone here sees what @TTGL found regarding the Nine Realms considering the Aether/Reality Stone is capable of destroying an entire realm without Convergence.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 8, 2018)

Blade said:


> hey, the next thing they gonna say is that
> 
> 
> Thanos used more effort on Vision than he did on Thor


‘Sup, you Galaxian bastard?


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> ‘Sup, you Galaxian bastard?




that's not you


it's Ghost OkamiCinema

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 8, 2018)

Blade said:


> that's not you
> 
> 
> it's Ghost OkamiCinema


I have transcended physical boundaries and can now Astral Project to the OBD.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> I have transcended physical boundaries and can now Astral Project to the OBD.



_''b-b-b-b-but Thor is COUNTRY level'' _


the ningers forgot that the power stone can casually destroy a planet, as we have seen in the flashback of the 1st Guardians of the Galaxy movie

and upgraded Thunderforce Thor overpowered and impaled Thanos ass with the Stormbreaker, a Thanos who had all the stones






not to mention that Thor endured the full force and heat of a dying star which was awakening

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 8, 2018)

Blade said:


> _''b-b-b-b-but Thor is COUNTRY level'' _
> 
> 
> the ningers forgot that the power stone can casually destroy a planet, as we have seen in the flashback of the 1st Guardians of the Galaxy movie
> ...


Country level is underselling Thor, yeah. What I don’t get is why we’re separating Stormbreaker’s stats from Thor when Odin outright said that Mjolnir was to help Thor control his powers. The weapon doesn’t have the power; he does. Stormbreaker is like a more powerful version of Mjolnir: it helps Thor channel his powers a lot more effectively.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> Country level is underselling Thor, yeah. What I don’t get is why we’re separating Stormbreaker’s stats from Thor when Odin outright said that Mjolnir was to help Thor control his powers. The weapon doesn’t have the power; he does. Stormbreaker is like a more powerful version of Mjolnir: it helps Thor channel his powers a lot more effectively.



the Stormbreaker allows and enables Thor to fight with his godly powers and being overall, in control, without worrying for side effects

a way superior and a way more stable version of Mjolnir

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 8, 2018)

Blade said:


> the Stormbreaker allows and enables Thor to fight with his godly powers and being overall, in control, without worrying for side effects
> 
> a way superior and a way more stable version of Mjolnir


Yeah, I get that.

What I don’t get is why people here are attributing Thor’s ZENKAI in Infinity War to Stormbreaker exclusively. They’re acting like his power doesn’t even matter.


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> True.
> 
> Also, that neutron star feat was indeed calced at country level. Obviously, Thor’s way above that after his Zenkai but that’s still a good baseline for other characters like Iron Spider and Tony.



yeah

obviously Post-Stormbreaker Thor is at least planet level+ and i am still sure that the Bifrost feat from Nidavellir to Earth is FTL+

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 8, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> Gonna be a lot higher once everyone here sees what @TTGL found regarding the Nine Realms considering the Aether/Reality Stone is capable of destroying an entire realm without Convergence.


Yeah, each of the Nine Realms is a galaxy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 8, 2018)

Thor with Spirit Stormbreaker vs Thanos with IG and Heart of the Universe

I'm calling it, @Blade

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 8, 2018)

Blade said:


> yeah
> 
> obviously Post-Stormbreaker Thor is at least planet level+ and i am still sure that the Bifrost feat from Nidavellir to Earth is FTL+


It is FTL, yeah. Even the Bifrost feat from the beginning by Heimdall is MFTL since Hulk went from deep space all the way to Earth in a short amount of time. Now all that’s left is to check if anyone reacted to the Bifrost. Hela might have so her and everyone above her scales to that. Tony also caught up with that Black Order ship at the beginning of the movie and we know that thing could travel billions of miles in a short amount of time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 8, 2018)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Thor with Spirit Stormbreaker vs Thanos with IG and Heart of the Universe
> 
> I'm calling it, @Blade


MCU Genki Dama gonna be OP

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 8, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> MCU Genki Dama gonna be OP



Spirit Stormbreaker would chop up the likes of Othinus with ease

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 8, 2018)

TTGL said:


> Yeah, each of the Nine Realms is a galaxy.


I see you’re liking that pic I sent you enough for you to use it as an avy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 8, 2018)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Spirit Stormbreaker would chop up the likes of Othinus with ease


Of course it will. She’s not wearing any protective clothing.
...
Scratch that. She’s not wearing anything at all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2018)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Thor with Spirit Stormbreaker vs Thanos with IG and Heart of the Universe
> 
> I'm calling it, @Blade



Hyper Yellow Thor awakens

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 8, 2018)

Blade said:


> Hyper Yellow Thor awakens


“THANOS! LISTEN VERY CLOSE! I’LL KILL YOU MYSELF!”

“You’ll kill me? A filthy ningen such as you? I’d like to see you try!”

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> Thor Rosé coming soon.




The Thunder Rose

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 8, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> Thor Rosé coming soon.


Only Old Thor, aka Thor Blanco, can save us


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2018)

Thor Calvo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2018)

Thor Blanco will find and he will powerbomb The Jobber Tribunal who is hiding and tries to play the sequel of Date a Live

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 8, 2018)

Thor Blanco then teams up with Genis-Vell(who is already Blanco in base form) as they proceed to tag team power bomb Basic Bitch Carol and every other shit head ruining current Marvel Comics

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 8, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> I see you’re liking that pic I sent you enough for you to use it as an avy.


Of course. Did you expect anything less? 

As for the quotes & pictures in question...

Orange-Side


> One of the more breathtaking scenes in Thor occurs when a representation of Ygdrassil, the Tree of Life, is revealed as a shimmering, crystalline ash tree, within whose branches the nine realms are realized. Rendered as pulsating galactic bodies integrated among the foliage, the tree and leaves were created using an l-system in Speedtree, and the spiral galaxies of the nine realms were produced using particle simulations in Maya and FumeFX fluids for the glowing nebulae. Using advanced depth cueing techniques Luma was able to bring it all together within a proper 3D volume, with the realms commingled within the leaves of the tree.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 8, 2018)

Blade said:


> The Thunder Rose



Wicked Black Rosé Lightning

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2018)

TTGL said:


> Of course. Did you expect anything less?
> 
> As for the quotes & pictures in question...
> 
> Orange-Side


A single stone is multi-galaxy?


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 9, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A single stone is multi-galaxy?


The Reality Stone specifically is. But only during Convergence. Galaxy level normally.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 9, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Unlosing Ranger put it best. Thor's at least planet level but likely a lot higher. If anyone says Thor is below planet level, they're obviously downplaying Thor. I think Thor's legitimately star level but we'll have to wait on higher quality footage to be released and look at it more in detail. Stormbringer is no question about it, star level.



Thor should minimum scale to Strange and Tonys durability really (Large Planet-lvl)

It doesnt make sense to keep him chained to the Dwarf Star-feat (Large Country-lvl) now that i think about it

Dont know what it will take for Matt to come around


----------



## Amol (May 10, 2018)

Did Thor overpower entire IG in the end or just Power Stone? 
Because if he overpowered Full IG and then gutted Thanos, it would be outlier. 
There is nothing stronger than full powered IG. So Thor overpowering it would be bullshit of highest order.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2018)

Amol said:


> Did Thor overpower entire IG in the end or just Power Stone?
> Because if he overpowered Full IG and then gutted Thanos, it would be outlier.
> There is nothing stronger than full powered IG. So Thor overpowering it would be bullshit of highest order.


Not an outlier at all, it's a testament to how strong Thor had become. Around 1/3rd of the movie was dedicated to Thor's arc, you can't dismiss it as some not thought out event.
We also know in the comics that Thor does some crazy bullshit as well. It's not that out there regarding MCU.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amol (May 10, 2018)

Am  i reading this right?
Infinity Gauntlet with all Infinity Stones in it is the strongest shit in entire MCU. That was literally the entire point of it. That is why Thanos was searching for it.
Unless we are talking about Universal!  Thor,  Thor overpowering IG is bullshit.
And please if you are gonna go how strong comic Thor is then I am gonna go to how strong comic IG is.
Anyone with basic Marvel understanding knows that IG is the strongest there is(sans Heart of Universe) . Wielder of IG can beat abstracts for fucks sake.
I can't believe I am actually having a discussion whether Thor is powerful than IG or not in all seriousness.  
That feat is outlier and bullshit.
Full powered IG should have blasted Thor to another galaxy or better yet killed him on the spot. I love Thor too but man there has to be limit to wanking.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2018)

Amol said:


> Am reading this right?
> Infinity Gauntlet with all Infinity Stones in it is the strongest shit in entire MCU. That was literally the entire point of it. That is why Thanos was searching for it.
> Unless we are talking about Universal!  Thor,  Thor overpowering IG is bullshit.
> And please you are gonna go how strong comic Thor is then I am gonna go to how strong comic IG is.
> ...


Suspension of disbelief. Occam's razor says Thor is universal if the IG is universal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (May 10, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Suspension of disbelief. Occam's razor says Thor is universal if the IG is universal.


That is plot hole. Even suspension of disbelief has certain limit. If story has no internal consistency then it is pointless. Entire MCU is based on story that Infinity Stones are strongest together and which is why Thanos is looking for them. IG is so strong that it has no peer. 
Silly Thanos he should have just found way to takeover Thor's power. Who cares about IG?
And actually Occam's Razor here says that it bullshit plothole.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2018)

Amol said:


> That is plot hole. Even suspension of disbelief has certain limit. If story has no internal consistency then it is pointless. Entire MCU is based on story that Infinity Stones are strongest together and which is why Thanos is looking for them. IG is so strong that it has no peer.
> Silly Thanos he should have just found way to takeover Thor's power. Who cares about IG?
> And actually Occam's Razor here says that it bullshit plothole.


Occam's Razor says you're complicating it, so no.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 10, 2018)

He wants to talk about the entire point of something when the entire point of Stormbreaker was to make Thor powerful enough to overpower the IG. How the flying fuck is it an outlier when it achieves its intended purpose?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> He wants to talk about the entire point of something when the entire point of Stormbreaker was to make Thor powerful enough to overpower the IG. How the flying fuck is it an outlier when it achieves its intended purpose?


At the very least match it in some way which it did.


----------



## Amol (May 10, 2018)

Either I am being trolled or people have simply lost their marbles. 
One really should stay away from marvel if they don't understand why Infinity Stones that were created at the beginning of Universe by Big Bang are stronger than a random axe made by Dwarf with power of a Star. 
The fact there are people who question strength of Infinity Gauntlet with all Infinity Stones in makes me question their sanity. 
Holy Shit maybe Thor is Universal level. Maybe Stormbreaker is stronger than IG. No need for Captain Marvel or any other Avengers to bother in next film. 
Universal Thor with his Universal Axe will beat that moron Thanos who spent his life searching for  infinity Stones instead of that Universal Axe. Yep that makes total sense. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



And people laugh at idiocy other forum considering what OBD has

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Atem (May 10, 2018)

Amol said:


> Either I am being trolled or people have simply lost their marbles.
> One really should stay away from marvel if they don't understand why Infinity Stones that were created at the beginning of Universe by Big Bang are stronger than a random axe made by Dwarf with power of a Star.
> The fact there are people who question strength of Infinity Gauntlet with all Infinity Stones in makes me question their sanity.
> Holy Shit maybe Thor is Universal level. Maybe Stormbreaker is stronger than IG. No need for Captain Marvel or any other Avengers to bother in next film.
> ...



Yes, it really does make sense. However I am saying that unironically. That dwarf was the same person who made the Infinity Gauntlet to begin with, and Stormbreaker was meant to be his greatest creation and gift for the next ruler of Asgard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 10, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Yes, it really does make sense. However I am saying that unironically. That dwarf was the same person who made the Infinity Gauntlet to begin with, and Stormbreaker was meant to be his greatest creation and gift for the next ruler of Asgard.



No way

I thought it was a generic axe with no special properties?


----------



## Atem (May 10, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> No way
> 
> I thought it was a generic axe with no special properties?



Obviously, it is just an axe man.

It totally wasn't made by the same guy who created the Infinity Gauntlet. Thor is obviously peak human, and that neutron star was made out of old space heaters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amol (May 10, 2018)

I am not comparing Axe with Gauntlet you numbskulls. 
I am comparing it with Gauntlet with Infinity fucking Stones in it. 
There is difference between in it. 
I am now certain that people has lost their marbles. 
One is created by power of Big Bang and one is created by power of Star . Yep totally makes sense for them to be comparable. 
You would rather make sarcastic comments to hide the fact you can't logically explain your point. 
All I am seeing are bunch of strawmans. Never said axe is weak or Thor is weak. 
Just Full Powered IG is too strong. 
Jesus Christ.

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## Atem (May 10, 2018)

Amol said:


> I am not comparing Axe with Gauntlet you numbskulls.
> I am comparing it with Gauntlet with Infinity fucking Stones in it.
> There is difference between in it.
> I am now certain that people has lost their marbles.
> ...



Obviously not the case since Thor was able to overpower it with Stormbreaker with laughable ease. It was not even a contest. This is not the comic books which are rife with inconsistencies. These are the movies.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 10, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Obviously not the case since Thor was able to overpower it with Stormbreaker with laughable ease. It was not even a contest. This is not the comic books which are rife with inconsistencies. These are the movies.



You need to make a more compelling argument than that to convince us that Stormbreaker > IG isnt a crater-lvl plot hole

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amol (May 10, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Obviously not the case since Thor was able to overpower it with Stormbreaker with laughable ease. It was not even a contest. This is not the comic books which are rife with inconsistencies. These are the movies.


Yeah because movies never have inconsistencies. Totally. 
No movie ever made had any inconsistency so far. No plot hole in any of them ever. 
Glad we made it clear that you are trolling. 
I had honestly expected an honest debate. I am done here.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Atem (May 10, 2018)

And the whole point of the Infinity Gauntlet was that it was made tough enough to withstand the infinity stones. Stormbreaker is made out of even tougher material than it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Divell (May 10, 2018)

Amol said:


> Either I am being trolled or people have simply lost their marbles.
> One really should stay away from marvel if they don't understand why Infinity Stones that were created at the beginning of Universe by Big Bang are stronger than a random axe made by Dwarf with power of a Star.
> The fact there are people who question strength of Infinity Gauntlet with all Infinity Stones in makes me question their sanity.
> Holy Shit maybe Thor is Universal level. Maybe Stormbreaker is stronger than IG. No need for Captain Marvel or any other Avengers to bother in next film.
> ...


To put it into perspective. Thor was able to match and overpower the reality stone. Meaning before Ragnarok he was > User of the reality stone. Is comprehensible if he who is already stronger than the reality stone adding a weapon stronger than the IG he becomes stronger than IG Thanos with the six stones.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 10, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Plus even without Stormbreaker Thor can move the rings around the dyson sphere containing the neutron star, and withstand a concentrated blast of all the energy it has therein.



Don't forget being bombarded by its electromagnetic field from just that small opening (and potentially the star's gravity).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Proje (May 10, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Don't forget being bombarded by its electromagnetic field from just that small opening (and potentially the star's gravity).



Well that was educational.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2018)

Amol said:


> Yeah because movies never have inconsistencies. Totally.
> No movie ever made had any inconsistency so far. No plot hole in any of them ever.
> Glad we made it clear that you are trolling.
> I had honestly expected an honest debate. I am done here.


Well, it's not as if this is a well crafted mov- oh wait.
It is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 10, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> You need to make a more compelling argument than that to convince us that Stormbreaker > IG isnt a crater-lvl plot hole



Stormbreaker Thor should be stronger than Surtur, the entity that destroyed Asgard and overpowered Hela effortlessly.  Thor with just Mjolnir and not accessing his true potential was able to fight evenly with a Reality-Stone-Empowered Malekith.  Stormbreaker was _made _to counter Thanos and the Infinity Gauntlet.

But the Infinity Gauntlet with all six Stones is still more powerful, given Thanos replicated his comic feat and ended half of all sentient life in the Universe.  If he wished, he could have easily removed Thor's existence at the end.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 10, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Stormbreaker Thor should be stronger than Surtur, the entity that destroyed Asgard and overpowered Hela effortlessly.  Thor with just Mjolnir and not accessing his true potential was able to fight evenly with a Reality-Stone-Empowered Malekith.  Stormbreaker was _made _to counter Thanos and the Infinity Gauntlet.
> 
> But the Infinity Gauntlet with all six Stones is still more powerful, given Thanos replicated his comic feat and ended half of all sentient life in the Universe.  If he wished, he could have easily removed Thor's existence at the end.



In pure hax IG is above Stormbreaker yes


----------



## Divell (May 10, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Don't forget being bombarded by its electromagnetic field from just that small opening (and potentially the star's gravity).


47,801.147227533 Mt. Kinda lower than we thought. And that's for the whole forge, not what Thor is tanking. So far Iron Man was the strongest of the Avengers bia feats and calcs. 

So Saitama beats base Thor but loses to Thor using Stormbreaker, considering the latter overpowered Thanos' IG's beam.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2018)

Could be that it's a neutron star ignited with the amount of energy like our sun.


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 10, 2018)

Amol said:


> Am  i reading this right?
> Infinity Gauntlet with all Infinity Stones in it is the strongest shit in entire MCU. That was literally the entire point of it. That is why Thanos was searching for it.
> Unless we are talking about Universal!  Thor,  Thor overpowering IG is bullshit.
> And please if you are gonna go how strong comic Thor is then I am gonna go to how strong comic IG is.
> ...


>Outlier
>Because you don’t like Thor being that strong

Quit being a salty little shitter. That’s not how this works.

And it’s not an outlier when Stormbreaker is made by the same guy who forged the Gauntlet to begin with. Especially when a third of the movie involves Thor trying to get a weapon that can match Thanos’ Infinity Gauntlet.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 10, 2018)

Amol does not know what the fuck he is talking about.

He keeps harping on about "muh IG is strongest of all" when even in the comics it was overpowered by the LT with a fucking finger snap. Moron also forgets that this is the movies, not the comics anyway, so what goes on here is not going to be exactly the same as the Comics.

We are already told that this IG was made of the same material as Thor's new hammer so why the fuck should it not be able to overpower it if they are similar in this version? He is really only crying about it because he is butthurt Thor can do that now and it is not the same as the comics.

Suck it up whiner.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 10, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Amol does not know what the fuck he is talking about.
> 
> He keeps harping on about "muh IG is strongest of all" when even in the comics it was overpowered by the LT with a fucking finger snap. Moron also forgets that this is the movies, not the comics anyway, so what goes on here is not going to be exactly the same as the Comics.
> 
> ...


Funny enough there are some objects out there stronger than the IG such as the Nega-Bands given what it can do when in the hands of Genis and Ely-Vell or the Celestial Nullifier when that thing no-sold Multi-Eternity.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 11, 2018)

"*This is MCU you moron. Here Infinity Stones are strongest. Didn't you listen what Gamora or Doctor Strange said. Such shitty poster"
*
And the Infinity Gauntlet was created using the same materials as Stormbreaker to hold them so piss off with your horse shit you fucking wanker.

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) did not even have the balls to say this shit to me in the thread and instead opted to leave it only as a petty neg.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Adamant soul (May 11, 2018)

The hilarious part is Tyrion obviously knew about the stones (the gauntlet was designed for them for fuck's sake) and probably had a good idea how strong it'd be when it was complete, why the fuck wouldn't he be able to make a weapon that could compete with the completed IG?

It really is such a strange thing to bitch about, unlike than them turning my boy Starlord into a complete idiot then killing him off giving him no chance to redeem himself in part 2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 11, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> "*This is MCU you moron. Here Infinity Stones are strongest. Didn't you listen what Gamora or Doctor Strange said. Such shitty poster"
> *
> And the Infinity Gauntlet was created using the same materials as Stormbreaker to hold them so piss off with your horse shit you fucking wanker.
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) did not even have the balls to say this shit to me in the thread and instead opted to leave it only as a petty neg.


Don't flame just for the sake of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 11, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> "*This is MCU you moron. Here Infinity Stones are strongest. Didn't you listen what Gamora or Doctor Strange said. Such shitty poster"
> *
> And the Infinity Gauntlet was created using the same materials as Stormbreaker to hold them so piss off with your horse shit you fucking wanker.
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) did not even have the balls to say this shit to me in the thread and instead opted to leave it only as a petty neg.


Punk ass fuckery ain't it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Doriva (May 11, 2018)

Are people still arguing that Stormbreaker is above movie IG based on that fight? Thanos clearly didnt use the full power of the gauntlet and was actively avoiding killing people at that moment (ask Cap).
Why would Thanos go full power in the dude he put on his knees earlier when he knows nothing about stormbreaker?
It's not even the first time in the movie that he underestimate someone and he didnt try to dodge its attack.
It MAY be confirmed to be stronger eventually but right now we have no feats to based this idea.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2018)

Doriva said:


> Are people still arguing that Stormbreaker is above movie IG based on that fight? Thanos clearly didnt use the full power of the gauntlet and was actively avoiding killing people at that moment (ask Cap).
> Why would Thanos go full power in the dude he put on his knees earlier when he knows nothing about stormbreaker?
> It's not even the first time in the movie that he underestimate someone and he didnt try to dodge its attack.
> It MAY be confirmed to be stronger eventually but right now we have no feats to based this idea.


You'd have an argument if it was just the power stone. It wasn't.
ITT: Stop downplaying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 11, 2018)

Doriva said:


> Are people still arguing that Stormbreaker is above movie IG based on that fight? Thanos clearly didnt use the full power of the gauntlet and was actively avoiding killing people at that moment (ask Cap).
> Why would Thanos go full power in the dude he put on his knees earlier when he knows nothing about stormbreaker?
> It's not even the first time in the movie that he underestimate someone and he didnt try to dodge its attack.
> It MAY be confirmed to be stronger eventually but right now we have no feats to based this idea.


>Beam with all six Infinity Stones active
>Somehow not full power

All I’m seeing here are more headcanon and no actual canon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Doriva (May 11, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You'd have an argument if it was just the power stone. It wasn't.
> ITT: Stop downplaying.



You'd have an argument if it he had any reason to go crazy and nuke Thor. He didnt. A stronger blast is diferent than a full power blast.



NightmareCinema said:


> >Beam with all six Infinity Stones active
> >Somehow not full power
> 
> All I’m seeing here are more headcanon and no actual canon.



Actual cannon says Thanos didnt try to kill nobody sans Vision in Earth and the full power of all the stones would burn (but not destroy) the gauntlet. Unless both Thanos AND the IG decide to change its ways in order to make a cool visual effect there is no room to assume it was full power.

I got zero problems with Stormbreaker being able to overpower the IG but it doesnt change the fact that until we have ACTUAL confirmation that this is what happened we only see a unquantifiable feat. The better feat the movie barring the full power used to kill half the universe but still unquantifiable below that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2018)

> Actual cannon says Thanos didnt try to kill nobody sans Vision in Earth and the full power of all the stones would burn (but not destroy) the gauntlet. Unless both Thanos AND the IG decide to change its ways in order to make a cool visual effect there is no room to assume it was full power.


What's to assume it isn't the blast then the finger snap causing it to burn or Thor himself? I see an awful lot of excuses to downplay a full powered blast of the stones. You need a substantial argument to go against what Stormbreaker had shown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Doriva (May 11, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What's to assume it isn't the blast then the finger snap causing it to burn or Thor himself? I see an awful lot of excuses to downplay a full powered blast of the stones. You need a substantial argument to go against what Stormbreaker had shown.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> What's to assume...






Unlosing Ranger said:


> ...ASSUME...


^
^
^
Aaaaand thats my whole point...
Really why jump the gun and ASSUME it was a full power?
The safest explanation is that Thanos made a mistake and underestimate Thor - AKA guy he beat before- than assume Thanos went full crazy for no reason. Thanos had no reason to see him as a bigger threat at that moment than before.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2018)

Doriva said:


> ^
> ^
> ^
> Aaaaand thats my whole point...
> ...


Why assume it isn't? You're an idiot who just wants to push a bad point. He could turn the beam up a higher power as Thor went down it. Your argument is shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 11, 2018)

Doriva said:


> Actual cannon says Thanos didnt try to kill nobody sans Vision in Earth and the full power of all the stones would burn (but not destroy) the gauntlet. Unless both Thanos AND the IG decide to change its ways in order to make a cool visual effect there is no room to assume it was full power.
> 
> I got zero problems with Stormbreaker being able to overpower the IG but it doesnt change the fact that until we have ACTUAL confirmation that this is what happened we only see a unquantifiable feat. The better feat the movie barring the full power used to kill half the universe but still unquantifiable below that.


And actual canon also shows him using all six Infinity Stones on Thor which you’re keen on downplaying with “LAWL HE WASN’T TRYING TO KILL ANYBODY SO UNQUANTIFIABLE!!!!!11!”

You’re arguing headcanon here. Don’t try and weasel out because you’re being called out.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 11, 2018)

Even without the intention to kill Thor, that was still a full-power IG blast with all the stones. A good analogy is the Tournament of Power. Even if a SSB full power Final Flash during the ToP is without killing intent, if a character surpasses it is still impressive and would give him SSB Vegeta's universe-level scaling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2018)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Even without the intention to kill Thor, that was still a full-power IG blast with all the stones. A good analogy is the Tournament of Power. Even if a SSB full power Final Flash during the ToP is without killing intent, if a character surpasses it is still impressive and would give him SSB Vegeta's universe-level scaling.


Thanos when blasting out just achieved his life long goal after sacrificing everything and wouldn't dare risk holding back. Thor just lost everything and wouldn't dare hold back.
Both had fate behind them. Honestly the fact people are trying to downplay Thor here is ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 11, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thanos when blasting out just achieved his life long goal after sacrificing everything and wouldn't dare risk holding back. Thor just lost everything and wouldn't dare hold back.
> Both had fate behind them. Honestly the fact people are trying to downplay Thor here is ridiculous.


Thanos also had a surprised look when he saw Stormbreaker power through his beam. He definitely wasn’t expecting Thor to be that strong. And he most definitely had no plans to just die there before he could enact his plan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 11, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thanos when blasting out just achieved his life long goal after sacrificing everything and wouldn't dare risk holding back. Thor just lost everything and wouldn't dare hold back.
> Both had fate behind them. Honestly the fact people are trying to downplay Thor here is ridiculous.


The Thor hate is as potent as it is a mystery

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Doriva (May 11, 2018)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Even without the intention to kill Thor, that was still a full-power IG blast with all the stones. A good analogy is the Tournament of Power. Even if a SSB full power Final Flash during the ToP is without killing intent, if a character surpasses it is still impressive and would give him SSB Vegeta's universe-level scaling.



As I said before I agree it is still impressive but we saw what happened to the gauntlet when it uses full power. Give Thor (or at least Stormbreaker) the full powerscaling to the IG (which killed half people in the universe) seems rushed when it may still be explained later. 



Doriva said:


> You'd have an argument if it he had any reason to go crazy and nuke Thor. He didnt.


After watching the scene again Im taking that back. Since Thor attacked him with the lightning before throwing the hammer he should have a good idea of whats coming for.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 11, 2018)

Doriva said:


> As I said before I agree it is still impressive but we saw what happened to the gauntlet when it uses full power. Give Thor (or at least Stormbreaker) the full powerscaling to the IG (*which killed half people in the universe*) seems rushed when it may still be explained later.


That's not raw power, that's hax

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2018)

All we've seen to happen is that the gauntlet gets singed a bit.


----------



## Doriva (May 11, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> That's not raw power, that's hax


I guess thats a point. 
But didnt one of the stones reached at least galaxy level through calcs?


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 11, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Don't flame just for the sake of it.


What the hell is that supposed to mean? I call out a guy for making bad arguments, get a petty neg without an actual response as a result, and I am not allowed to call him out on it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 11, 2018)

And There is nothing to deny here, Stormbreaker took on a blast from the full powered Gauntlet and ended up overpowering it. End of story.

The thing the Gauntlet has over it is hax which makes sense since it was equipped with the Infinity Stones while Stormbreaker was made with the same materials as the Gauntlet and only focused on raw power.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 11, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> What the hell is that supposed to mean? I call out a guy for making bad arguments, get a petty neg without an actual response as a result, and I am not allowed to call him out on it?


Call him out but don't stoop to his level. Show him you're better than that.

It's just a warning, don't look too much into it. I'm warning him for his shit too.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 11, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Call him out but don't stoop to his level. Show him you're better than that.
> 
> It's just a warning, don't look too much into it. I'm warning him for his shit too.


How am I "stooping to his level"? I still stated how his argument was wrong using examples, why should I not be allowed to call his attitude out as well?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 11, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> How am I "stooping to his level"? I still stated how his argument was wrong using examples, why should I not be allowed to call his attitude out as well?


If you stopped there it would have been just fine but the way you went about it was wrong and you know it.

Other mods would ban or make a fuss for dumb shit like this, but I'm just saying "you know better than this" instead as an obligatory me doing stuff thing. Don't read too much into it.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## MikeA (May 11, 2018)

The impression I got was Thanos was limited by the Gauntlet, he needed the Infinity Gauntlet to safely control the stones, Stormbreaker was stronger than the Gauntlet so above the level Thanos could output without damaging the Gauntlet. When Thanos did the finger snap it reduced the Gauntlet to a smoking wreck. Stopping Stormbreaker would probably have damaged the Gauntlet as well.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 11, 2018)

MikeA said:


> The impression I got was Thanos was limited by the Gauntlet, he needed the Infinity Gauntlet to safely control the stones, Stormbreaker was stronger than the Gauntlet so above the level Thanos could output without damaging the Gauntlet. When Thanos did the finger snap it reduced the Gauntlet to a smoking wreck. Stopping Stormbreaker would probably have damaged the Gauntlet as well.


Except he still used the stones on the Gauntlet to teleport even after it looked broken. So it was still usable.


----------



## MikeA (May 11, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Except he still used the stones on the Gauntlet to teleport even after it looked broken. So it was still usable.



Yes, and it is possible he can repair it with the Time Stone (although can he do that without also reversing the finger snap?). I just think that Thanos wouldn't risk damaging the Gauntlet until he has completed his quest to kill half the universe. Thus for his general combat use of the gauntlet he limited himself to a maximum safe level, a level that Stormbreaker was above.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 11, 2018)

MikeA said:


> Yes, and it is possible he can repair it with the Time Stone (although can he do that without also reversing the finger snap?). I just think that Thanos wouldn't risk damaging the Gauntlet until he has completed his quest to kill half the universe. Thus for his general combat use of the gauntlet he limited himself to a maximum safe level, a level that Stormbreaker was above.


Don't see how when nothing seemed to indicate he was holding back since Thanos used every single stone on it.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 12, 2018)

Amol said:


> Anyone with basic Marvel understanding knows that IG is the strongest there is(sans Heart of Universe) . Wielder of IG can beat abstracts for fucks sake.
> .



Yeah Nemesis was so powerful the LT killed her emo ass and stole the malibu comics verse from her and scattered her corpse to the cosmic winds 

The IG is so powerful Thanos sealed off Set and the Vishantis accesss to the material universe rather than risk dealing with them.

The IG is so powerful Marvels UKs Unicron and Primus both shit all over it featwise and even MJJ and the fury had arguably better feats, to say nothing of the LT just no selling it again.

The IG is powerful but it aint the second strongest thing in the MU, hell it might not even be the most powerful.

Anyone witn any knowledge of Marvel would know this 

Try not to put yourself in a situation where you end up eating your own words mang

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2018)

MikeA said:


> Yes, and it is possible he can repair it with the Time Stone (although can he do that without also reversing the finger snap?). I just think that Thanos wouldn't risk damaging the Gauntlet until he has completed his quest to kill half the universe. Thus for his general combat use of the gauntlet he limited himself to a maximum safe level, a level that Stormbreaker was above.


Do you have proof that Thanos would know it would damage the gauntlet? You're using knowledge you know about before the character as a basis for an argument of intent.


----------



## MikeA (May 12, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Do you have proof that Thanos would know it would damage the gauntlet? You're using knowledge you know about before the character as a basis for an argument of intent.



No, at this point it is only a hypothesis, but if true makes for a more coherent story for me. It explains how Stormbreaker could overcome the gauntlet without it being either a universal level weapon or the Infinity Gauntlet having a massive difference between the finger snap and all other uses. I also think it makes for a better story, it retains the potential of universal level power for the gauntlet from the comics, but still tones it down so MCU heroes can credibly fight Thanos.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2018)

MikeA said:


> No, at this point it is only a hypothesis,


If the hypothesis is faulty then it's bad.


----------



## MikeA (May 12, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If the hypothesis is faulty then it's bad.



I don't think it is faulty, I don't have proof at this point, but it fits all the currently available information. A wrong hypothesis is not bad anyway, you can often learn more from proving a hypothesis wrong than by proving it correct.


----------



## Amol (May 12, 2018)

NostalgiaFan is one the most whiney guy I have ever met.
He negs me first, negatively rates lots of my posts and insults me even before he even debated with me.  I took that in stride because I don't want to create drama and I also happen to have thick skin.
One neg and dude whines to heaven which also includes flaming.
I debated politely with anyone who actually debated with me. In turn I met with sarcastic strawmans without actual argument in them. Honestly I had expected a casual conversation.
Anyway,
Full powered IG I. e., one which has all Infinity Stones(which are powered by Big Bang) in it is the strongest thing in MCU. That is what Gamora told us. That is why Thanos was searching for it. It is a universal weapon. That was what Doctor Strange implied.
Stormbreaker while quite powerful simply shouldn't be up-to mark with something that is universal in power.
I met with so many strawmans over this simple thing.
Yes I know IG and Stormbreaker has same creator. But he didn't create Infinity Stones which together hold Universal level power. Eitri simply does not have power source to make Stormbreaker Universal. Stormbreaker is forged by using power of a Star not Big Bang.
I am simply being logical here.
I also never said Thor is weak but I still got strawmanned for it.
I also constantly used MCU in my arguments and I still got strawmanned over it as if I was talking about comics.
I also love Thor very much(feel free to read Ragnarok thread in Theater to see how happy I was that they finally made Thor strong) and I still got strawmanned that I hate Thor.
Basically I don't really get the sheer hostility that I got here.
If you believe Thor is Universal level now then go right v ahead but there is no reason to be so dick over it.
We all know that in next movie it is gonna take all Avengers(including Captain Marvel who you know stronger than Thor) not just Thor to beat Thanos with IG. If Thor is already Universal level then he wouldn't need that level of help. His fight as an equal toThanos then. So either Thor is Universal now or that feat was an outlier.
I am not going to debate this topic anymore. I just felt need to explain this shit for last time.

Reactions: Ningen 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 12, 2018)

Amol said:


> NostalgiaFan is one the most whiney guy I have ever met.


Irony


Amol said:


> He negs me first, negatively rates lots of my posts and insults me even before he even debated with me.


And then I call you out in the thread. You don't even bother responding outside of bitching at me in the neg. Cry me a river.


Amol said:


> I took that in stride because I don't want to create drama and I also happen to have thick skin.


Bitch please you were whining and moaning all throughout the thread calling people idiots for not buying your Gauntlet wank. Don't bother trying to pretend you have anything close to thick skin when it looks more to be made of papier-mâché 


Amol said:


> One neg and dude whines to heaven which also includes flaming.


>he says this after getting into a fit when people disagreed with him

Don't like getting treated like an ass? don't try acting like you know more then everyone just because.


Amol said:


> I debated politely with anyone who actually debated with me.


Now he is just lying and ignoring he started insulting people first.


Amol said:


> In turn I met with sarcastic strawmans without actual argument in them. Honestly I had expected a casual conversation.


You said something wrong, people responded why you were wrong, then you got pissed off and started being a narcissistic douche and got called out for it. Nothing more to it.


Amol said:


> Full powered IG I. e., one which has all Infinity Stones(which are powered by Big Bang) in it is the strongest thing in MCU.



Said Gauntlet which was able to hold them all in was made from the same materials as Stormbreaker, which means Stormbreaker is made of stuff that can hold the power of the Infinity Stones. And you still have failed to give us a direct reliable quote that said the IG was the strongest thing in the MCU


Amol said:


> That is what Gamora told us. That is why Thanos was searching for it. It is a universal weapon. That was what Doctor Strange implied.


Quotes or GTFO. And you again ignore that the Dwarf made the Gauntlet with the same materials as Strombreaker which makes it just as powerful if not more since that's the whole purpose of Thor being there.


Amol said:


> Stormbreaker while quite powerful simply shouldn't be up-to mark with something that is universal in power.


Dumbass argument from a dumbass poster. The gauntlet itself is universal by that logic since it can hold that power anyway and Stormbreaker is made from the same shit. It's mind numbing how hard this is for you to understand.


Amol said:


> I met with so many strawmans over this simple thing.


More like " I have met many people opposing me in this and I hate seeing my precious opinions called out"


Amol said:


> Yes I know IG and Stormbreaker has same creator. But he didn't create Infinity Stones which together hold Universal level power.


But instead he made a gauntlet which was able to hold all that power anyway, which is the whole point why Strombreaker should be the same since there is nothing that said the materials are different.


Amol said:


> Eitri simply does not have power source to make Stormbreaker Universal. Stormbreaker is forged by using power of a Star not Big Bang.


And yet he made something that can hold the power of the Big Bang so no, Stombreaker is in fact on par since it and the Gauntlet are both made from the same source.


Amol said:


> I am simply being logical here.


More like pedantic.


Amol said:


> I also never said Thor is weak but I still got strawmanned for it.


You argue that he is weaker then Thanos despite the contrary being shown


Amol said:


> I also constantly used MCU in my arguments and I still got strawmanned over it as if I was talking about comics.


No that is you trying to argue the Gauntlet should be more powerful based on it's status in the comics as "the second most powerful thing in marvel" where others like me and watchdog called you out on.


Amol said:


> I also love Thor very much(feel free to read Ragnarok thread in Theater to see how happy I was that they finally made Thor strong) and I still got strawmanned that I hate Thor.


You got called out for downplaying Thor, stop bullshiting.


Amol said:


> Basically I don't really get the sheer hostility that I got here.


>acts like a pompous douche and insults other for not agreeing with him
>why are people so mean to me :_(

Look in a mirror you hypocrite.


Amol said:


> If you believe Thor is Universal level now then go right v ahead but there is no reason to be so dick over it.


Ironic coming from the guy who first acted like a dick for it.


Amol said:


> We all know that in next movie it is gonna take all Avengers(including Captain Marvel who you know stronger than Thor) not just Thor to beat Thanos with IG.


You know nothing on what is happening in the next movie nor do any of us at this moment. Making arguments on that is nonsensical.


Amol said:


> If Thor is already Universal level then he wouldn't need that level of help. His fight as an equal toThanos then. So either Thor is Universal now or that feat was an outlier.


Or maybe Thanos is not Universal since it seems to have taken a lot out of the Gauntlet just to kill half the people in the universe. Ever thought of that?


Amol said:


> I am not going to debate this topic anymore. I just felt need to explain this shit for last time.


"I will not debate anymore because I can't stand seeing my opinion not taken as fact and getting called out for being a dick"

Don't try to slam the door too fast unless you want to hurt your leg on the way prick.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 12, 2018)

Im still waiting for an explanation as to why comics IG Thanos sealed off Set and the Vishanti rather than fight them, or how he is stronger than Unicron when the dude ate multiverses right down to the damn concept of one 

Or how its stronger than the LT

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 12, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Im still waiting for an explanation as to why comics IG Thanos sealed off Set and the Vishanti rather than fight them, or how he is stronger than Unicron when the dude ate multiverses right down to the damn concept of one
> 
> Or how its stronger than the LT


Genis’ gun is stronger than the IG

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amol (May 12, 2018)

Yes again strawman and lame sarcastic comments.
i said MCU not comic. I wasn't aware LT was introduced in MCU.

Reactions: Ningen 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 12, 2018)

Amol said:


> Yes again strawman and lame sarcastic comments.


Yet again more crying and bitching.


Amol said:


> i said MCU not comic.


No you clearly mentioned the comics in your posts and we are calling you out on that as well as your bullshit argument.


Amol said:


> I wasn't aware LT was introduced in MCU.


So once again you don't even know as much about the MCU as you like you think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 12, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> So once again you don't even know as much about the MCU as you like you think.


Also doesn’t know comics that well because LT as all other Abstracts are stated to have M-Bodies in every reality

LT also got mentioned in the Doctor Strange movie with an artifact literally called “The Staff of the Living Tribunal,” a throwback to when LT was a recurring Doctor Strange character in the 60s-70s

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2018)

> You know nothing on what is happening in the next movie nor do any of us at this moment. Making arguments on that is nonsensical.


Many of the arguments being presented are based on that. We're going by what is on screen in the movie or powerscaling at best. None of real dismissal of the plot or actions therein.


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (May 12, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Also doesn’t know comics that well because LT as all other Abstracts are stated to have M-Bodies in every reality



why would this be applicable though if the characters in the MCU don’t get their feats from their comics selves than?


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 12, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Many of the arguments being presented are based on that.


You referring to me?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 12, 2018)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> why would this be applicable though if the characters in the MCU don’t get their feats from their comics selves than?


Because the MCU is part of the Marvel Multiverse. It’s even got a designated reality, Earth-1999999. Check for yourself. Moreover, M-Bodies aren’t consistent in overall power IIRC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> You referring to me?


In that you summed it up yes. In that is the issue of people like Amol, Doriva and Mike A.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 12, 2018)

> tfw Thanos imprisons the abstracts and LT in Avengers 4
> Thor destroys the barrier and one-shots Thanos

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 12, 2018)

Whoever came up with that scene deserves a round of applause for finding an obscure item in some old ass comics

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------

